# Non Face to Face Visits



## em2177 (May 24, 2012)

Can we bill non face to face visits for Medicare patients?


----------



## rthames052006 (May 25, 2012)

*simple answer-*

No you cannot bill for a non face to face visit for a Medicare patient.


----------

